# Youth opportunities outside of Utah



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My oldest kid will be 12 this year. She hunted deer in Idaho last year and we will put her in for some Utah tags this year. I know that there are other states, that have good programs and opportunities for kids, but I am sure I do not know of them all. I was just wondering if anyone on here has any info on the options for kids to hunt in other states. I figure if she is interested, I might as well go all in and get her as many chances as possible!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

www.wildlife.state.nm.us

New proclamation for 2015-2016 license year just came out. Fairly decent opportunities for youth hunts.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyoming ,
Buy points and apply,
You can do Deer , elk, and antelope ..
Youth points and permits are very affordable....:!:......


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

You just missed the draw deadline for Alaska. There are a lot of cow Moose tags, and a few caribou dedicated to youth. I put my 10 year old son in for a lot of stuff, if neither of us draw I'll probably take him Blacktail hunting in October. Look at reports from longbow, he's got it figured out.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you can find a place to hunt, Texas is full of wild boar, the deer are as plentiful as rats, and most counties allow all four turkeys to be taken, excluding eastern turkey.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

When I did my Nebraska whitetail hunt and was studying up on their regs I found that you can buy youth deer tags for $5!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Idaho. 

Tags: Deer, Elk, 2x Bear = <$100 for youth.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Arizona has several youth only hunts...cow elk, deer, javelina. There are also group camps associated with these hunts that offer assistance to both hunter and parent.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd say Idaho or WY. You could always try to pick up leftover doe antelope tags.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

In Mississippi youths under 16 years of age do not need a license for Big and Small game only have to hunt with a adult with a license, this is for both residents and non-residents.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Montana non-resident application for general deer and elk combos is open this month. They have been undersubscribed the last several years, so if that follows, you need only apply and you'll get a tag. And the Montana "A" tag is either sex, either species, and for the most part, statewide. And the season goes from mid October to after Thanksgiving, so you can hunt during the rut. AND, additional "B" (antlerless) tags can be had for $75-80 for non-residents.


----------

